

New font scaling techniques offset web font 'FOUT' problems - emily_b
http://fontcombiner.com/docs/fontscaling

======
emily_b
Working to demonstrate the advantages in scaling down oversized fonts to
offset transitions from local fonts to web fonts. A cap on the transfer speed
offers some interesting insight.

